# Supreme Court Case #22-380  Anyone who is familiar with this case knows the consequences if it is upheld !!!



## thirteenknots (Dec 2, 2022)

The Brunson Bros currently have two cases, one is in the Supreme Court.
The other is still in Utah Court.

Below is the latest on the one in the Supreme Court. 


Supreme Court of the United States

Search - Supreme Court of the United States 

Docket Search - Supreme Court of the United States


----------

